
New Book: The Tcl Programming Language, a Comprehensive Guide - blacksqr
https://gumroad.com/l/tclprog#
======
cmacleod4
The print version is now available - see
[http://wiki.tcl.tk/48868](http://wiki.tcl.tk/48868) for details.

